# Nick's gone.



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

He was x-rayed this morning ... he had a tumour and had weeks to live. So we chose not to wake him up, which the vet agreed was the kindest thing. 

He would have been 14 in July.

RIP Nicky.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

RIP 
Thoughts are with you xxx


----------



## marmite (Sep 22, 2009)

my thoughts are with you, so sorry hun xx


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

R.I.P nick


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

RIP Nicky......................


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

thanks all - you wouldnt have even guessed anything was wrong - he looked the picture of health. I had a lovely picture i took of him on tuesday and he didnt even look his age. I half expect him to come home now. I dont know how millie will cope as she has only even known other dogs round her all the time. 

I will post the pic soon as its lovely and just how i want to always remmeber him


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh no i'm soo sorry to hear that. Good on you for being so kind and letting him go.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

aHHH SO SORRY TO HERE nICKS GONE SENDING YOU ALL hUGS. XXX


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Im so sorry,

RIP Nicky....


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

RIP Nick.
So sorry to hear
I remember after we had my Nelly pts it felt like someone had stolen him and was going to bring him back - still does sometimes. No house will ever be fully complete again without him.
Would love to see the pic of Nic!


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

thanks guys, feeel sh!t im im honest. Keep crying!... will post the pic up now, just uploading x


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

nic101 said:


>


AWW what a great picture He look's so young in it, a real credit to you he must have been sooo well looked after.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

oh no, my thoughts are with you. RIP Nick what a beautiful looking boy


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. Sleep well Nick.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

truly gorgeous boy!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

So sorry to here this.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

Am so sorry to read your sad news. The pic is gorgeous and he looks such a lovely happy boy. 

RIP Lovely Boy xxx


----------



## Tom&Izzie'sMum (Jan 8, 2010)

nic101 said:


>


He looks fab, and without a care.
I'm so sorry for your loss. Your heart must be breaking, but well done for making the decision to let him go when you did. I'm sure he would have thanked you if he could, for sparing him any pain.
(((BIG HUGS))) 
Thinking of you.
R.I.P. Nick. Chase the wind. xxx


----------



## Mama Sass (Sep 8, 2009)

Bless him - it is such an awful decision to have to make, but you've been brave and done the right thing...even though it may not feel like it right now.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Awww :crying: so sorry :crying:

He lookes so cute xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

thanks for the messages x



Tom&Izzie'sMum said:


> He looks fab, and without a care.
> I'm so sorry for your loss. Your heart must be breaking, but well done for making the decision to let him go when you did. I'm sure he would have thanked you if he could, for sparing him any pain.
> (((BIG HUGS)))
> Thinking of you.
> R.I.P. Nick. Chase the wind. xxx


thanks, im just so grateful he was x-rayed when we did, to save him from pain and suffering.

He went happy and pain free, without knowing anything, so for me thats how our animals should go. xx



Mama Sass said:


> Bless him - it is such an awful decision to have to make, but you've been brave and done the right thing...even though it may not feel like it right now.


thanks, i still feel rubbish, banging headache so took our other dog out - just for ashort walk - needed some fresh air..

2 years this month too since we lost our other dog from a stroke


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

sorry to hear that sorry for your loss :crying:


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

nic101 said:


> thanks for the messages x
> 
> thanks, im just so grateful he was x-rayed when we did, to save him from pain and suffering.
> 
> ...


 xxxxhugsxxxx :crying: so sorry. Atleast he wasn't suffering in pain


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

My thoughts are with you
rip Nick 
xx


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

Sorry for your loss . Sweet dreams Nicky - he looked soo young! xx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

RIP Nick, run free x


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

thanks guys xxx


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

So sorry for your loss, he looked a stunning dog x

Hugs for you both

(((((nic101)))))((((( Nick)))))


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.
R.I.P Nick and Run free at rainbow bridge x


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Poor boy.  I'm so sorry for you and your family. You must be heartbroken. 

At least you can take comfort from the fact that he slipped away in peace and didn't suffer at the end.


----------



## mashabella (Oct 23, 2009)

oh no...
i am so sorry


----------



## kello82 (Jan 22, 2010)

he is a beautiful dog with a beautiful soul in his owner 
im so sorry that it was his time to go.
may he run free and play to his hearts content.


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

thanks for the lovely messages 

managed to not cry today except when someone in work hugged me and then i just couldnt help it...

I know we did the right thing for him - but miss him already


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

bless him he lived a long life, at least he has his final reward in heaven,
rest in peace nicky and enjoy your new life your in


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

I am truly sorry for your loss. He looked like a wonderful boy.


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

thanks both 

had the worst ever night sleep last night, i was 'home alone' and kept getting up in the night etc 

i just kept thinking i was going to trip over him in the dark too when i got up (he used to lie in the middle of the floor)


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

So sorry for your loss  it must be such a hard decision to make, atleast you know he went pain free. He will always be by your side no matter what, he is such a beautiful boy. My thoughts are with you. 

Rip Nick, run free over the bridge little guy and look over your family and keep them safe!

Xxx Jade xxX


----------



## maggie01 (Jan 15, 2010)

I truly know how you are feeling as I lost mine on Thursday. I wake up and still think I can hear her. She is buried in my garden and I look out of the window where she is as soon as I wake up.

I have another dog who has been with the other one all her life but she is coping ok. but my dog had been poorly for a couple of months so I guess she has had time to get used to not being able to play with her.

Unfortunately pets have a short life compared to ours but the fact that we loved them eventually gets us through.

Very sorry for your loss.


----------

